# Protein Skimmer?



## alicefred (Apr 21, 2010)

I am planning to upgrade the old skimmer to Octopus HB 800S Hang on Back protein skimmer in my reef tank, but before any upgrade I want to know your views and thoughts on HOB skimmer. Does anyone have any good or bad experience with this skimmer? And where to buy it at lowest price? I gonna check out http://www.dealrocker.com and http://www.nextag.com to find out some discount deals. Looking forward to hear from your end.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, HO!

The spambots are getting smarter, eh? Putting the links in the text instead of in the signature.... GRRRR!

Click at your own risk, folks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

bot? man i swear that sounded like a human post!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I use both of those sites all the time. This is no bot. Those are competing websites and they would not want to advertise in the same post. Both of these websites will search other stores to help you find the best price without going to each individual store. 

I am pretty sure this is a legit post. 

alicefred, it would be nice to know what your old skimmer was in order to compare it to the new one.


----------

